# Favorite colored aquatic plant.



## jemanser (Mar 25, 2013)

I thought I would start a post of people posting their favorite colored aquatic plant( non- green) . I will start with my Dwarf Water Lily (Nymphaea Stellata). Not only is it beautiful, but easy to grow with variations in growth that offer interesting dimensions to your aquarium.


----------



## Larry Grenier (Apr 19, 2005)

Limnophila hippuridoides (aromatica)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUyR-SotIzM
Oops, sorry, didn't realize I was in the Low Tech forum


----------



## Wilderman204 (Mar 5, 2015)

Nymphaea Rubra


----------



## jemanser (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice ! Dirt is good


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

Back when Rotala Wallichii hit the scene I thought it was pretty stunning looking, although it's really demanding like most high light requiring reddish plants.


----------



## Sumit (Oct 14, 2015)

Larry Grenier said:


> Limnophila hippuridoides (aromatica)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUyR-SotIzM
> Oops, sorry, didn't realize I was in the Low Tech forum


Lovely plant. It grows in Low Tech too!


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

How tall do your dwarf lilies get? I have one in my high tech tank...it's kind of a PITA, since the tank is 18" and it grows so fast and tall that I'm forever having to cut it down. But it's beautiful. If it grew slower and more rounded I'd love one in the 20 long (12" deep) I'm starting to put together.


----------



## jemanser (Mar 25, 2013)

My dwarf lily is about 8 inches or so tall but has sent out surface leaves that I will probably cut soon. Although trimming plants can be a hassle the inverse is worse... no or poor growth.


----------



## Wilderman204 (Mar 5, 2015)

I've had nymphaea rubra growing since November. No surface leaves yet, only getting wider. Light is Finnex 24/7 about 19-20" from substrate. No CO2. maybe 4-5" tall


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Amazon red flame, new leaves are red then turn green with time.

Michel.


----------



## Wilderman204 (Mar 5, 2015)

Spoke too soo, getting taller and Reachin' for the sky.


----------

